# The Eagle has landed



## *Bob* (Sep 20, 2005)

USAF up close and personal..


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 20, 2005)

Ok - now that's cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Meysha (Sep 20, 2005)

Awesome! I love the heat waves in the background!


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 20, 2005)

awesome series.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 21, 2005)

I like how you can see the pilots face through the HUD! :thumbup: :hail:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 21, 2005)

You call these "snapshots"?
Oh my, I now no longer dare to put of those REAL snapshots that I had been coming here for now...


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Awesome! I love the heat waves in the background!


 Me too! That makes the shot. :thumbup:


----------



## twgreen3 (Sep 24, 2005)

Pretty cool pictures. You must have some connections or a high mag. lens


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 24, 2005)

Ohhh... very nice pictures!  I love to look at picture of planes and stuff!

*Very nice job!*


----------



## GliderPilot (Oct 6, 2005)

Great Shots.


----------

